# Problem with gentoo kernel r9

## Wedge_

When I try to boot with an r9 kernel, it always seems to have trouble with my hard drive. I'm using the same options as I did with the r7 kernel, and it worked fine. It scans all the IDE channels, and finds all the drives, but then it comes up with this:

```
hde: dma_intr : status=0xff {Busy}

hde: DMA disabled

ide2: reset timed out, status=0xff

hde: status timeout : status=0xff {Busy}

hde: Drive not ready for command

ide2: reset timed out, status=0xff

end_request: I/O error, dev 21:0c (hde), sector xxxx
```

The last line appears half a dozen times, then it goes into a kernel panic. I've tried turning DMA on and off by default, and it doesn't help. What am I doing wrong?

----------

## pjp

Have you checked for any bug reports?  You many not be doing anything 'wrong'.

----------

## Archi

The probleme is known, recompil your kernel with the special flag (see help) in IDE

Soory for the flag ...

----------

## Wedge_

Thanks, I'll try that.

Edit: Maybe I'm not looking for the right thing, but I can't find anything that works. The ide help file mentions some parameters you can pass to the kernel for specific chipsets, but the one I have (HPT 372) isn't listed there. I also tried recompiling it with the "Attempt to hack around chipsets that timeout" option enabled, but that didn't help either.

----------

## gnarlie

I have same kinda problems with mjc-sources and a kt133a-mobo. system can run fine for days but then a hda timeout and dma -> off.

----------

